# CLEXANE...where to inject



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hello..please can you help
I am on clexane daily and am finding my tummy is getting sore and it is hard to find a place without a bruise (and somewher I can pinch an inch with my growing bump!!)
I have clexane injections with the air bubble..is there anywhere else I can inject?  I know it has to be subcut..
I have asked the drug company ut they will not comment!!
Any help gratefully appreciated
Nikki


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

That's helpful of the drug company!!!!  As far as I am aware, usually the abdomen is the recommended place, but anywher, such as thighs or arms should be ok, I'll pass you on to the pharmacist just to check,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nikkis,

The company only have a licence for injecting into the tummy, that's why they wouldn't give any alternative advice 

As Em has said it's a subcut injection so in theory on reason you couldn't use upper thigh or arm. Just make sure it's a fatty bit  bear in mind this is unlicenced though and can't guarantee absorption etc. would be the same. I'd let your prescriber know if you do decide to use a different injection site.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

oh thanks for the explanation girls
its hard to grab a fatty bit when pg!
nikki xxx


----------

